# Composite raft trailer decking?



## riverjunky (May 11, 2011)

Its time to replace my raft trailer decking and I got a sweet deal on some Terratec composite decking by McFarland Cascade. I'm well aware of the high cost and added weight but that isnt an issue here. Has anyone here ever been around composite decking on a raft trailer? Curious to how it holds up to expansion, contraction, mold, mildew and overall durability. Its not too late to return this stuff and your opinions and experience are greatly appreciated. Thanks, here is a link to the material.Terratec Naturals Decking | Apartment Therapy


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

The one concern I might have is if the structure of the trailer can adequately support the decking. Most synthetic decking cannot span a very big distance without warping. I know my trailer doesn't have enough cross pieces to support the type of synthetic decking I am familiar with.


----------



## riverjunky (May 11, 2011)

Forgot to mention, we already reinforced the frame to support decking 16 inches on center.


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

riverjunky said:


> Forgot to mention, we already reinforced the frame to support decking 16 inches on center.


Good to go.


----------



## joejacksonframing (May 20, 2011)

Should work great. The end that you cut can be sharp enough to leave scratches on other pieces of decking you drag it across (re: raft tubes). Be sure to round off the cut end with a router.


----------



## The Mogur (Mar 1, 2010)

I used TimberTec decking. 8 years old and looks like new.


----------



## Osprey (May 26, 2006)

I don't know what brand mine is but the composite decking is the best. It will last forever and you'll never need to worry about expansion, mold, etc. etc. You'll never had to replace it.

Only issue, and I think the newer ones are better with this than mine probably is, is that it can be slippery when wet. It is on the cargo area of my trailer, so mine gets pretty beat up with dry boxes, ammo cans, all the gear, it can take punishment. My raft sits on rails above the deck level. 

I like how Mogur's is recessed into the frame, if it's not you can also just use a metal strip across the ends, or angle, to protect the ends and raft.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

I would think weight is the only issue. Be sure to pre drill and countersink the screws. Screws should not be within the last 1.5" or more from the ends as they are likely to split out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## The Mogur (Mar 1, 2010)

I used stainless steel screws and put them in from the bottom, so there are no screw heads visible on the deck. The angle iron cross members are spaced at 16 inches.


----------

